# how long does it take you to pump 5 oz?



## zora (Dec 24, 2002)

I ask becuase it takes me a very long time- nearly an hour and I think I am doing something wrong.

Thanks,
Zora
BTW I use a Medela Pump in Style Advanced


----------



## Meredith&Alexander (May 23, 2005)

Depends. I have an pretty decent oversupply, and if I'm overfull, and Ford is nursing on one side, I can occasionally pump 5 oz in 10 minutes.

If I'm not terribly full, and can't get a good letdown going (which is hard for me if I'm not nursing at the same time) it could take hours, if ever. That's with a Lactina.


----------



## tappinerp (Jun 14, 2006)

Zora,
I don't think you are doing anything wrong. I usually only pump between 3.5 to 4 oz at a time. When I first went back to work (ds was 10 weeks old) I could only pump a little over 2 oz. Now, I am up to what I just stated, but notice that ds is now almost 10 months! I have an Ameda Purely Yours...but I really don't think that it has anything to do with the pump. You are doing great getting 5 oz. You may want to give yourself a break and rather than pumping strait for almost an hour...pump twice in shorter sessions. You may find that you actually will have more milk in the long run. Just a suggestion,


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

takes awhile. I don't pump much, but sometimes if I'm wanting too I may feed DS on one side a couple times and then pump the one he hasn't ate from and that helps. Plus, pumping one while he's sucking on the other helps too.


----------



## MadysonMom (Mar 15, 2007)

I have pumped since DD was 12 weeks old. I pump all day at work(Every 2 hours for 15 minutes) Just to make sure I do not decrease my suppy. I usually get 5 oz at each pumping. I never ever pump more than 15 minutes. My milk usually stops coming out after about 10 minutes and maybe after that I will have another letdown but not always.


----------



## transylvania_mom (Oct 8, 2006)

I stopped pumping when ds was 3 months old, but it would take me a couple of days of pumping on and off to get 5 oz. I would get a couple of drops after hours of pumping.
I never had supply issues, my ds was exclusively breastfed until 5 mths when we introduced solids. He is 2 y/o now and nowhere near weaning. He always was in 70-80 percentile until he turned one.
Imo, you are doing nothing wrong, some women can pump, some can't.


----------



## MommytoHHH (Sep 12, 2006)

I could pump 5oz from one side in about 5-8 minutes at the most - with a hand pump. From what my LC/ DD's pediatrician have said, I have a huge supply. I think it varies so much from mama to mama in terms of supply and how you respond to the pump.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

I pump at work and I usually get 4-5 oz. out of each breast in about 10 minutes.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

If I am at work and have gone 3+ hours between nursing or pumping then I can get 5-6 oz. TOTAL from combined breasts with a double electric. I think you are doing great!!!!


----------



## SPOpa (Jan 27, 2006)

.


----------



## Amris (Feb 27, 2006)

Please don't pump for an hour straight. You can damage your nipples.

Take a 30 minute break minimum! and come back and try again.... but don't pump for an hour straight. 15 minutes per breast at a time.


----------



## Turkish Kate (Sep 2, 2006)

I can generally get 4-5 ounces after 30 minutes if conditions are really optimum for me: DS (8 weeks) with me, helping with letdown and already moderately engorged. I use an Ameda Lactaline electric, but can only pump one side at a time (the other hand is holding DS).


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zora* 
I ask becuase it takes me a very long time- nearly an hour and I think I am doing something wrong.

Thanks,
Zora
BTW I use a Medela Pump in Style Advanced

Are you pumping in addition to nursing or in place of nursing? There is a huge difference between the two. If you are pumping in addition to full time nursing good job on the 5 oz! In addition nursing your body is making extra milk and for an average supply most women get about 2 oz of extra milk. For replacement pumping, meaning DC is away because you are working etc, the amount and time vary according to the time of pumping, child's age and the mother's natural milk supply. I could pump 5 oz at work in 7 minutes when DD was 3 months old. Usually would pump an ounce to ounce and a half out of one and then up to three out of the other.


----------



## DecemberSun (Jul 6, 2003)

I only get ONE ounce at a time because I nurse a lot and I only pump occasionally to let DH and DD practice using the bottle. If you get five ounces in an hour that's pretty good!


----------

